# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی به روش گوجه فرنگی(پومودِرو)+نرم افزار اندروید

## kouchoulou

_زمانی که فرانسسکو سیریلو در دانشگاهی در شهر رم تحصیل می کرد و قصد داشت موقعیت اش را با تلاش زیاد حفظ کند، تصمیم گرفت یک تکنیک مدیریت زمان را به وجود آورد تا بتواند ذهن خود را متمرکزتر کرده و دقتش را افزایش دهد. وسایلی که در دست داشت اینها بودند: کاغذ؛ خودکار و یک تایمر آشپزخانه به شکل گوجه فرنگی ("پومودورو" به زبان ایتالیایی یعنی گوجه فرنگی).‏
_فایل پیوست 17028*در يک نگاه، تکنيک پومودورو که فرانسسکو طراح آن است، بسيار شبيه سيستم ‏TIME BOXING‏ است. در روش ‏TIME BOXING‏ شما يک زمان مشخص را در نظر مي گيريد (معمولاً از 20دقيقه تا يک ساعت) و در آن موقع فقط و فقط يک کار خاص را انجام مي دهيد. وقتي زمان به پايان رسيد، مي توانيد يک "‏TIME BOX‏" ديگر براي آن کار صرف کنيد يا اينکه کار ديگري را انتخاب کنيد*.‏

*موارد مورد نياز برای ‏انجام پومودورو*
*1.*_تايمر آشپزخانه_(میتونید از نرم افزار اندرویدی که براتون در آخر مطلب گذاشتم استفاده کنید).‏
*2.**مداد*
*3.**برگه کارهايي که بايد انجام شوند*
*4.**برگه ليست فعاليت ها*
*5.**برگه ثبت کارها* (مراحلِ: *ثبت*،*بررسي* و *بازبيني* در اين برگه صورت مي گيرند).‏

*اصول اوليه تکنيک پومودورو
**يک کار را انتخاب کنيد*.‏

*تايمر خود را روي 25دقيقه نظيم کنيد*(به هر 25 دقيقه يک "*پومودورو*" گفته مي شود).‏

*شروع به کار کنيد تا اينکه زنگ تايمر به صدا درآيد و سپس روي کاغذتان کنار آن کار يک ‏X‏ بگذاريد*.‏

*به خودتان پنج دقيقه زنگ تفريح بدهيد*.‏

*وقتي پنج دقيقه تمام شد تا زماني که کارتان تمام شود، پشت سر هم پومودورو به پومودورو به کارتان ادامه دهيد. وقتي کارتان به پايان رسيد، مي توانيد آن کار را از ليستتان حذف کنيد. سپس به سراغ کار بعد برويد*.‏

*بعد از چهار پومودورو، يک زنگ تفريح طولاني تر به خود بدهيد*(15 تا 30 دقيقه)

*پومودورو در پنج مرحله
**براي انجام تکنيک پومودورو، پنج مرحله را بايد در نظر داشت*:‏

*‏1-**در آغاز هر روز برنامه ريزي کنيد. فهرستي از کارهايي را که قصد داريد در آن روز انجام دهيد، در ليست کارهايي که بايد انجام شوند بنويسيد*.‏

‏*2-**در طول روز، بر کارهايتان نظارت کنيد. ببينيد براي چه کارهايي وقت خود را صرف مي کنيد و اتمام هر کار چقدر زمان مي برد*.‏

‏*3-* *در پايان هر روز، نتايج را ثبت کنيد. براي خودتان يک بايگاني درست کنيد تا بتوانيد بفهميد وقتتان را چگونه صرف مي کنيد*.‏

*‏4-**هر روز در پايان، وقتي را براي بررسي اختصاص دهيد تا اطلاعات خام را به دريافت ها و مشاهدات تبديل کنيد*.‏

*‏5-**چگونگي صرف وقتتان را بازبيني کنيد و تصميم بگيريد چطور مي توانيد بهتر زمان بندي کنيد*.‏

*قوانين تکنيک پومودورو
**براي به کار بستن تکنيک پومودورو، بايد از اين قوانين پيروي کنيد*:‏


_1._*يک پومودورو تقسيم پذير نيست*(هميشه 25 دقيقه است).‏

_2._*اگر يک پومودورو را شروع کرديد اما حواستان پرت شد و مشغول کار ديگري شديد، آن پومودورو محسوب نمي شود و نمي توانيد کنار آن ‏X‏ بزنيد*.

_3._* اگر قبل از 25 دقيقه کارتان تمام شد، به بازبيني همان کار ادامه دهيد تا زنگ به صدا درآيد*. ‏

_4._*اگر کاري را در پنج دقيقه يا کمتر تمام کرديد و بازبيني آن ارزش وقت گذاري نداشت، آن را يک پومودورو حساب نکنيد*.‏

_5._*وقتي تايمر به صدا درآمد، حتي اگر فکر کرديد يکي، دو دقيقه ديگر کار تمام مي شود، دست از کار بکشيد*.‏

_6._*در زنگ تفريح پنج دقيقه اي تان، سعي کنيد يک کار خوب براي خودتان انجام دهيد؛ مثلاً کمي آب بنوشيد، حرکات کششي انجام دهيد، چشم هايتان را ببنديد و... اين زنگ تفريح هاي کوتاه اجازه مي دهند ذهنتان از کاري که مشغول به آن بوديد رها شود و آنچه ياد گرفته ايد برايتان جا بيفتد. همچنين موجب مي شوند ذهنتان باز شود و براي پومودوروي بعد آماده شويد*.‏

_7._*اگر کاري بيشتر از پنج تا هفت پومودورو طول کشيد، آن را به قسمت هاي کوچک تر تقسيم کنيد؛ به عنوان مثال، اگر در ليست کارهايي که بايد انجام شوند نوشته ايد "مقاله نوشتن" و براي اين کار بيشتر از پنج تا هفت پومودورو لازم است، آن را به اين صورت تقسيم کنيد: انجام تحقيق براي نوشتن مقاله، نوشتن خلاصه رئوس مطالب، نوشتن پيش نويس، پاک نويس کردن، ويرايش و غلط گيري مقاله*.‏

_8._*اگر کاري کمتر از يک پومودورو وقت نياز دارد، کارهاي کوچک ديگري را پيدا کنيد و همه را در يک پومودورو بگنجانيد*.‏

*9.**وقتي يک پومودورو شروع مي شود، بايد تا زماني که زنگ به صدا درمي آيد روي آن کار تمرکز کنيد.با اين کار شما خود را عادت مي دهيد که به مدت* *25** دقيقه در يک زمان تمرکز کنيد و به کار بپردازيد*.‏

_10._*در زنگ تفريح هاي طولاني تر، مي توانيد براي خودتان چاي يا قهوه درست کنيد، پيام هاي تلفنتان را گوش کنيد، ايميل هايتان را چک کنيد و...* .‏

*همچنين، از زنگ تفريح هاي طولاني تر براي تمرکز مجدد استفاده کنيد. از خودتان بپرسيد آيا دو ساعت گذشته را با موفقيت سپري کرده ايد؟ اگر اين طور نبود، سراغ ليست کارهايتان برويد و دوباره خودتان را به انجام آن کار مجبور کنيد*. ‏

*با وقفه ها چه کار کنيم؟ ‏*
*وقفه ها، هم مي توانند دروني باشند و هم بيروني. با آنها به اين ترتيب بايد کنار بياييم*:

*وقفه هاي دروني

**وقفه هاي دروني آنهايي هستند که از خودتان نشأت مي گيرند؛ به طور مثال مجبور مي شويد فوراً اي ميل تان را چک کنيد، يا دنبال مطلبي که ذهنتان را مشغول کرده در اينترنت بگرديد، يادتان مي آيد بايد به يک نفر زنگ بزنيد، تصميم مي گيريد ميز تحريرتان را مرتب کنيد و...* .‏
*هرگاه فوريتي پيش آمد که مجبور شديد حواستان را از کاري که در دست داشتيد منحرف کنيد، روي برگه اي که پومودوروهاي تان را ثبت مي کنيد يک* *()** بگذاريد. سپس يکي از اين دو کار را انجام دهيد*:‏
*اگر واقعاً لازم است آن کار را همان روز انجام دهيد، آن را در ليست کارهايي که بايد انجام شوند، در ستون* *"برنامه ريزي نشده و فوري"** بنويسيد*.‏
*اگر کاري است که به راحتي مي توانيد روز ديگري انجام دهيد، آن را در برگه ليست فعاليت ها بنويسيد*.‏
*وقتي که اين کار را انجام داديد، به سراغ کاري که انجام مي داديد برويد و تا موقعي که زنگ به صدا درآيد، ادامه دهيد*. 
*اگر کاري را در ستون فوري قرار داده ايد که بايد آن را همان روز انجام دهيد احتمالاً به ضرر کار ديگري خواهد بود که از قبل برنامه ريزي کرده بوديد*.‏

*وقفه هاي بيروني

**وقفه هاي بيروني وقتي به وجود مي آيند که مثلاً تلفن زنگ مي زند، کسي در مي زند، يک همکار وارد اتاقتان مي شود و... . وقتي اين وقفه ها ايجاد مي شوند، يک* *(-)** روي برگه ثبت پومودوروهايتان بگذاريد*.‏
*در مورد وقفه هاي بيروني از روش* *"اطلاع دادن، عبور کردن و اتخاذِ تدبير"** استفاده کنيد.
 به اين معني که به آن فرد اطلاع دهيد که در حال انجام کاري هستيد و به سرعت براي دوباره برنامه ريزي کردن وقفه ايجاد شده، از آن عبور کنيد.
 سپس از همان روشي که در مورد وقفه هاي دروني بيان شد، استفاده کنيد و در پايان کار، يادتان نرود که سراغ آن فرد برويد*.‏

*ثبت، بررسی و بازبينی
**چگونگي استفاده از وقت را بهبود ببخشيد


**آنچه بر آن نظارت کرده و ثبت مي کنيد بستگي به آن دارد که چه چيزي را مي خواهيد دريافت و مشاهده کنيد و چه نوع گزارش هايي را تهيه کنيد. انتخابي که داريد اين است که براي خود هدفي تعيين کنيد تا بتوانيد به طور صحيح تصميم بگيريد که براي انجام فعاليت هايي که به طور معمول انجام مي دهيد، چقدر زمان نياز داريد.* *چند پومودورو لازم است تا*:‏
*‏... تحقيقات انجام شود؟*‏
*‏... خلاصه رئوس مطالب نوشته شود؟*‏
‏*... پيش نويس مطالب نوشته شود؟*‏
*‏**... مطالب پاک نويس شود؟*‏
_و در آخر،_*چند پومودورو لازم است تا مقاله، ويرايش و غلط گيري شود؟
*
*وقتي که متوجه شديد که براي هر کدام از اين کارها چقدر زمان نياز داريد، مي توانيد سعي کنيد در آن زمان ها، نتايج بهتري بگيريد. احتمالاً پس از اينکه نتايج خود را بررسي کنيد، متوجه خواهيد شد که براي انجام تحقيق به منظور نوشتن مقاله، زمان زيادي لازم داريد. شما مي توانيد هدفي را براي خودتان تعيين کنيد که وقت کمتري را به تحقيق اختصاص دهيد و راه هايي را به اين منظور پيدا کنيد*.‏

*انتخاب ديگري که داريد اين است که براي خودتان قوانين واضحي وضع کنيد؛مانند اينکه* *"من براي تحقيق در مورد نوشتن مقاله، دو پومودورو وقت مي گذارم و با هر اطلاعاتي که در آن مرحله داشته باشم، مقاله را مي نويسم"*.‏

*علاوه بر اين، وقتي کارهاي انجام شده تان را بازبيني مي کنيد، متوجه خواهيد شد که وقتتان را روي کارهايي که آن قدرها هم برايتان اهميت ندارند مي گذاريد و از کارهايي که شما را به اهداف بلندمدت تان نزديک مي کنند، غافل هستيد همچنين به اين موضوع پي خواهيد برد که وقتتان را به کارهايي اختصاص مي دهيد که اهميت دارند اما هنگام برنامه ريزي براي روزتان، آنها را در نظر نگرفته بوديد. اين موضوع، سرنخ هاي ارزشمندي را به شما مي دهد تا بتوانيد ببينيد وقتتان کجا مي رود*.


سایت اصلی تکنیک پومودرو




_دانلود_ *Pomodoro.Timer.Pro.v1.3.0
*فایل پیوست 17034فایل پیوست 17035فایل پیوست 17033*
..................................................  ..................................................  ..
**دانلود Stopwatch-Timer-2.0.5.3**
*فایل پیوست 17038فایل پیوست 17039
فایل پیوست 17037



_اختصاصی سایت کنکور و خودم_:yahoo (4):

ووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووو
مدیریت زمان فدورا(فارسی)
دانلود

گوجه فرنگی(فارسی)
دانلود

----------


## nitah

من تند خوانم ! واقعا بیشتر از ده مین لازمه برای خوندنش؟؟

----------


## nitah

> خوش به حالت...چطور تندخوان شدی؟


ببین من سوم دبیرستان که بودم کتاب کنکورت را قورت بده خیلی سبز رو گرفتم و یسری از تمریناشو انجام میدادم که واسه تندخوانی گفته بود، سعی میکنم فقط مطالعه ام چشمی باشه و گروه کلمات رو بخونم نه کلمه کلمه ، و وقتی ی متن رو میخونم تمام حواسم جمع اون مطلب هست و هر جمله که میخونم دیگه برنمیگردم دوباره بخونمش به مغزم ایمان دارم که مطلب رو گرفت !! اوایل خب خیلی سخت بود ولی راه افتادم...

----------


## Takfir

بسیار عالی بود!

با این *Stopwatch-Timer-2.0.5.3    خیلی خاطره دارم تو امتحانات نهایی باهاش کلی تایم گرفتم! تایم های 200 دقیقه ای بعضا

*یکی نبود بگه بابا اینطوری نمیخونن

----------


## kouchoulou

> بسیار عالی بود!*
> *یکی نبود بگه بابا اینطوری نمیخونن


نظری برای تغییر دادن یا شخصی کردنش نداری؟

----------


## Takfir

> نظری برای تغییر دادن یا شخصی کردنش نداری؟


نه من منظورم روش مطالعه خودم بود!

نه عالیه چیزی برای تغیر نمیخواد!

اصولا بهترین راه انجام یک کار تقسیم اون به تایم های کوچیک تره!

----------


## Am7r

تو بازار هم هست نرم افزار فارسیش تو قسمت جستجو پومودرو بزنید سرچ کنید میاد

----------


## kouchoulou

> تو بازار هم هست نرم افزار فارسیش تو قسمت جستجو پومودرو بزنید سرچ کنید میاد


بله.ممنون از اینکه خبر دادین.
قرار دادمشون.

----------


## terme1

خیلی ممنون ازت 
با اجازه ی اغاز گر تاپیک 
این نسخه هاش براش کسایی که با سیستم خونگی سر و کار دارن تازه انلاین هم هست 
Download Stopwatch - Stay On Top Stopwatch

----------


## shima..

واقعا برنامه خوبیه! من با همین برنامه ساعت مطالعم زیادشده! :Y (726):

----------


## real_motion

بچه ها واقعا پیشنهاد میکنم از این برنامه استفاده کنید حرف نداره ...
این نمودار رشد منه برای آزمون(گاج) آخری از این روش استفاده کرده بودم :

----------


## kouchoulou

up

----------


## kouchoulou

:Y (410):

----------


## SonaMi

خیلی برنامه خوبی بود هنوزم دارمش

شب امتحان ازش استفاده کردم ! هر 25 مین +5 مین استراحت ! در اوج خستگی تو 4 ساعت چندین فصل فیزیک هالیدی رو جمع کردم !

----------


## Mr Sky

دمت گرم .خیلی جالب بود .

----------


## Mr Sky

خیلی نامردی چرا تابستون آپش نکردی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rahaz

بسی عالی بود!!!!پیشنهاد میکنم حتما دان کنید!!!

----------


## ikonkuri

آخه دوستان عزیز یکم منصف باشدی
یه کنکوری باید گوشیشم بذاره کنار
اگ واقعا هدفش مشخصه
این چیزام بیشتر مشغولتون میکنه
چرا ک ب بهونه همین چیزا نمیتونید از گوشی دل بکنید
از ما گفتن بود

----------


## Mr Sky

> آخه دوستان عزیز یکم منصف باشدی
> یه کنکوری باید گوشیشم بذاره کنار
> اگ واقعا هدفش مشخصه
> این چیزام بیشتر مشغولتون میکنه
> چرا ک ب بهونه همین چیزا نمیتونید از گوشی دل بکنید
> از ما گفتن بود


گوشی که لازم نیست...یه ساعت معمولی کافیه.....اگه خود  گوجه پومودرو باشه که دیگه محشره
.
به گوشی و برنامه و این حرفا نیازی نیس

----------


## fatemeee528

و رو روی گوشیم نصب کردم و خیلی ازش راضی بودم متاسفانه از تو گوشیم پاک شد و الان که دانلودش میکنم ومیخوام نصبش کنم فایلش رو گوشیم نمیخونه. توروخدا کمکم کنید. برنامه های دیگه ی پومودورو رو که نصب کردم ازشون راضی نبودم اینی که شما گذاشتید خیلی بهتره.خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## fatemeee528

من پومودورو روقبلا نصب کردم و خیلی ازش راضی بودم متاسفانه از تو گوشیم پاک شد و الان که دانلودش میکنم ومیخوام نصبش کنم فایلش رو گوشیم نمیخونه. توروخدا کمکم کنید. برنامه های دیگه ی پومودورو رو که نصب کردم ازشون راضی نبودم اینی که شما گذاشتید خیلی بهتره.خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنید چیکارکنم

----------


## Mr Sky

*میتونید تعداد پومودورویی که در روز برای هر درس میخونید تو دفتر قلم چی ثبت کنید به جای ساعت.
.
.
.
یه ساعت شروع و یه ساعت پابان در طول روز و شب هم تعیین کنید...مثلا 8/5صبح تا 2شببعد تعداد پومودورو هایی که در طول این مدت خونده میشن رو حساب کنید .بعد به هر درس یه تعداد پومودوروی مشخص بدید.و هر هفته اینها رو بروز رسانی کنیدچون مثلا در دوران جمع بندی وضع با قبلا فرق میکنه.
.
.
.حواستون باشه که وقت های استحراحت 5 دقیقه ای  به چند ساعتی تبدیل نشه.وحتما تو این 5 دقیقه ای ها ورزش کنی.من تو هر کدوم 15 تا شنا میرم.*

----------


## Dr fatima97

چرا دانلود نمیشه...........؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> *
> Pomodoro.Timer.Pro.v1.3.0*


بازم نشد.... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> *
> فردا تو سایت پیکوفایل آپلودش میکنم.لینک دانلودشو همین جا میزارم .دانلود کن*


ممنون.....

با گوشی از بازار دانلود میکنم....تشکر

----------


## Dr fatima97

> *
> تو بازار نیستش....فارسیش بدرد نمیخوره.......*


باشه مرسی....

----------


## Dr fatima97

> *
> فردا تو سایت پیکوفایل آپلودش میکنم.لینک دانلودشو همین جا میزارم .دانلود کن*


مرسی دیگه نمیخواد...

از یه سایت دان کردم......ممنون

----------


## Mr Sky

*دانلود اپ اندروید پومودرو*

----------


## Dr fatima97

> *دانلود اپ اندروید پومودرو*


ممنون...... :Y (467):

----------

